# Changing Tubes



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I just got an old Silverface Champ from the early '70 era and it's sound amazing but the tubes are almots dead. They lost the volume. It's like a wave! But I think it's really good if they can play after all these years. I'm really new to that stuff (tubes and swapping) many peoples give me advice about tubes but I'm not sure about it, 'cause I don't know if I choose the good ones. First of all I don't wanna broke my amp and I don't wanna pay for something useless. On the amp there's a sheet with the tubes informations:

12AX7A
6V6GT
5Y3GT
The stock one are all RCA.

If I want to change it what would you suggest me? I have no preference and I can pay for the tubes so there's no problem on that side. (Okay, maybe, don't suggest a tube at 100 $ each! )

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

email bob over at www.eurotubes.com he should be able to hook you up.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I suggest you look around for the RCA's. There are old TV repair shops and older teks that have tubes. I found one but I bought them all... LOL

I have some really nice 6V6 but I need them for two amps I have that run on 6V6.

Khing


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Ti-Ron: besides the tubes, another volume robber is a dried-out cathode capacitor on the 6V6 tube. If you can look inside, check for a white cap. Those are situated close to a high wattage resistor which typically cooks the life out of the cap. If the cap is shot, it results in loss of volume. I've seen them split open like an over-cooked wiener.


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

You can't go wrong with the tubestore either. Good prices and service. http://www.tubestore.com/ I like JJ's myself for price and quality.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Gunny: Thanks for the advice, I will take a walk to an amp tech really soon, it will be on the check list!

bRian: Thanks too for the advice. Did you know if there a difference between 12AX7A and only 12AX7? I'm really new to that thing!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> bRian: Thanks too for the advice. Did you know if there a difference between 12AX7A and only 12AX7? I'm really new to that thing!


Essentually no difference between them.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi,

I stock all those. I've got RCA and GE wafer base 6V6GT.

If your interested, shoot me a PM.

Cheers!


----------

